# Christian Marcussen - Signing in...



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi.

Freelance composer here from Denmark. I'm 24 years old and work with doing music for games. Recently completed doing the cinematic cutscene music for the newly released _Second Sight_. Currently I am working on the music for the newest installment in the TimeSplitters series called _TimeSplitters: Furture Perfect_. Actualy I should be writing music nowand not checking out a new forum since my deadline for the music is mid november :D

Cya.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Christian,

Welcome to V.I. Control! Great that you found your way here!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome Christian!

This place is really getting off the ground with a lot of serious (and funny!) composers. I hope you'll like it here. 

Cheers,


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Christian,

Welcome to V.I., do you have a site onwhich you could share some of your music?

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks...

Nope... no site yet. I have it designed but havent done it yet. Too little time :-/

But with the launch of TimeSplitters some time in januarary I need to have it done. I should have time to do it in december.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Christian.
Keep us posted on Timesplitters. It sounds really interesting.


----------



## Edgen (Oct 16, 2004)

hey hey!! Congrats on the timesplitters piece! Its great to have ya! ... and.. Denmark!? Damn. Gawd bless the interweb! 

/j


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks all... and yes. The internet is surely marvolus. Ofcourse sitting in another county composing for a computer game being produced elsewhere also requires great cooproration bewteen myself and the Sound Lead.


----------



## DURO (Oct 27, 2004)

Christian Marcussen said:


> Hi.
> 
> Freelance composer here from Denmark. I'm 24 years old and work with doing music for games. Recently completed doing the cinematic cutscene music for the newly released _Second Sight_. Currently I am working on the music for the newest installment in the TimeSplitters series called _TimeSplitters: Furture Perfect_. Actualy I should be writing music nowand not checking out a new forum since my deadline for the music is mid november :D
> 
> Cya.



WELCOME
:D 
WOW, Cool Job Chris!!

I would love to do that kind of stuff!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 27, 2004)

~Welcome to V.I Christian , enjoy your stay


----------

